# Pleurisy



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Looked it up on Wiki, doesn't sound fun at all (not that I doubted your toughness or anything, haha). 

In all seriousness though, hope that it all clears up soon! And don't flirt with the nurses too much


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Snowfox said:


> Looked it up on Wiki, doesn't sound fun at all (not that I doubted your toughness or anything, haha).
> 
> In all seriousness though, hope that it all clears up soon! And don't flirt with the nurses too much


LoL yea. I did have a couple hot nurses and nurse assistants. It's okay though, I married a nurse 

About the pain, I saw a mother saying that pleurisy is worse than child birth...


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Leo said:


> LoL yea. I did have a couple hot nurses and nurse assistants. It's okay though, I married a nurse
> 
> About the pain, I saw a mother saying that pleurisy is *worse than child birth...*


Wait... what 

Damn dude, that's intense. I wouldn't try telling your wife that though... might get you slightly maimed.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Snowfox said:


> Wait... what
> 
> Damn dude, that's intense. I wouldn't try telling your wife that though... might get you slightly maimed.


I already did lol. Funny thing is, I told her that my pain is probably worse than when she popped our son out. Then I just happened to find another mother saying that when I was researching what I had which validated my comment haha.

Besides, I'm already broken right now. Still have my broken hand healing and a swollen jaw problem. Wife is really nice to me right now


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

We've had a pretty vicious flu decimating the office for the last month. At least two people that I know of had it turn into pneumonia. It's a two-week flu as well, not your namby-pamby 3-4 day variety. I was off work for a week, and I'm just now starting to think about exercising again.

Dunno if it's the same thing that caught Leo, but sure as hell _something's_ going around right now, and if you get it your best bet is to hide under the covers for a few days.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Here you go Leo, a totally unrelated song that has the word Plurisy in it.

YouTube - ‪The Gumboot Song‬‏

Hope it heals/gets better soon. And just to let you know, I'm a little skeptical about you saying that you heard a woman say that "its worse than child birth"...every man knows that a woman would never admit that something was worse that child birth (either that or her kids are all adopted). Its the one thing that they think they have over us, not that most guys I know care haha. Maybe you were morphed up and it was just the noise of the aircon that you heard, and equated it to voices?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I actually read it on a motherhood forum lol. I saw a lot of them say kidney stones were worse than childbirth and one that said pleurisy was too. Pleurisy isn't too common so not a lot know about the pain. 

I'm feeling better now, but I'm horrified at the thought of its return. You know? I've had it once so...


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

A motherhood forum? Haha, WTF?
And yes, if you've had it once, and it was that bad, you'd hope that a second bout was not worse (i heard that denghi fever is worse the second time around). How long did it take to clear up if you don't mind me asking?

I still think if you told some women that you've had pleurisy and it was worse than child birth, they'd scoff at you like you were some kind of crazy.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea, I wouldn't dare say that to anyone other than my wife whom is in the medical field lol.

I still have some lingering discomfort and get sharp pains depending on how I'm moving. I'm on the 5th day with it now.

However, I've been taking anti-biotics (supposedly a real strong one called avelox), pain killers, and steroids. That in itself is risky because one of the major side-effects of Avelox is a weakened Achilles tendon and steroids increase that risk. Good thing that's only temporary though. Needless to say, I've been taking it really easy on the walking and stuff.

They really can't treat pleurisy other than give steroids to keep the inflammation down and Tylenol for the pain. They try to treat the other symptoms like my cough to prevent further irritation so that's what the anti-biotics are for.

I hate being on all these meds, but I much rather be cocktailed up with some discomfort and pain for a couple of weeks than be in severe pain for even one day.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Leo said:


> Still have my broken hand healing and a swollen jaw problem.


From the last time you mouthed her off. :laugh: Leo, you need to learn the fine husbandly art of begging for mercy...


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

hows this for toughness, wife had it in BOTH lung linings after a round of coughing after a bad cold/flu. On the 3rd day she went to school and taught all day, she had to take some vicodin the first time she went in but the next day was too paranoid they would find out and went with the pain. COME ON I thought, how could a woman be so tough. I thought, well maybe it wasn't as bad as she made it sound. The doctors said, no - it's REALLY painful...

month later we both get this stomach virus, she goes back to work the 2nd day and I'm down for almost a week.

Dont know how some of you deal with sh*t like that. I've had 3rd degree burns and a few other really painful deals that I've wanted to die instead of dealing with, but pleursy is NOT one that I want.

Take care of yourself, you'll find that you can get it a bit easier now..


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea, that's one of the things about ailments like pleurisy. On the surface, since it isn't visible, it's hard for others to understand the pain. It's just like my broken hand that has a metal plate holding it together. Because I have almost my complete mobility, I always have to remind people that I still can't use it like normal. The bone is still broken. I'm just out of a cast since I had metal implanted to hold it together rather than a cast.

I can't stress enough how much pleurisy hurts. Your wife is definitely tough. Seems to be the case with a lot of women especially if they have had children. I've never really respected women in that sense until I witnessed what my wife went through with our son and how fast she went back to work. Not to forget to mention the severe lack of sleep from feeding the baby throughout the night while still maintaining a career and schooling. Hats off to women indeed.

All the while, I just wanted to stay in the hospital bed until my pain went away lol. 

Side note, the heavy regimen of steroids they put me on is causing me to gain weight. I'm constantly hungry. Plus it makes me feel like crap in itself (achy and nauseous). Oh well, much rather that than pleurisy pains again ha.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

You know what else they say steroids do...


----------

